# issey miyake bilbao bao bao bag



## mx1

hello! i was hoping for some help with the issey miyake bilbao/bao bao bag range. i've tried googling but didn't get much. i'd like to ask if anyone knows how much this bag is in whatever city you're in (just the regular ones!) and if there's any place at all that sells it online? TIA!!


----------



## Mariapia

mx1 said:


> hello! i was hoping for some help with the issey miyake bilbao/bao bao bag range. i've tried googling but didn't get much. i'd like to ask if anyone knows how much this bag is in whatever city you're in (just the regular ones!) and if there's any place at all that sells it online? TIA!!


I googled issey miyake bilbao bao bao bag and found a Japanese website:

www.whiterabbitexpress.com/

They say it costs 240 dollars....

That's all I know...
Hope it helps!


----------



## mopicung

hi.. it's a bit hard to get them in my country, indonesia.. and also, many fakes out there now!!
there's one store that sells authentic stuffs here.. IDR 3.800.00 for the medium (6panels) and IDR 4.900.000 for the large (10 panels)
way too expensive if compares to in japan 

i personally own two of em,


hope it helps


----------



## mx1

Mariapia said:


> I googled issey miyake bilbao bao bao bag and found a Japanese website:
> 
> www.whiterabbitexpress.com/
> 
> They say it costs 240 dollars....
> 
> That's all I know...
> Hope it helps!



thanks! unfortunately that website is a buying service (rather than an actual online store) and their link is out of all the good colours.. but wow it is much cheaper in japan than it is in my country :x


----------



## mx1

mopicung said:


> hi.. it's a bit hard to get them in my country, indonesia.. and also, many fakes out there now!!
> there's one store that sells authentic stuffs here.. IDR 3.800.00 for the medium (6panels) and IDR 4.900.000 for the large (10 panels)
> way too expensive if compares to in japan
> 
> i personally own two of em,
> 
> 
> hope it helps



hello! i'm a bit new to the bilbao bags - when you say panels do you mean the number of rows? i'm looking for the regular tote bags. also, since you have 2 of your own, would you have any advice on how to differentiate the real goods from the fakes? thanks!!


----------



## bry_dee

Oh be careful with the fake bilbao Issey Miyake bags, some of them are even Korea-made. I've seen both authentic and fake bags but I'm not well versed in looking at the difference. Just be careful dear


----------



## mopicung

yes panels means the numbers of rows.
since you're not that familiar with the bags, you really can tell the fakes only when you have two items (the real and the fake ones) with you, then you can compare both of em.

here's the basic things :
the fake, even in AAA+ grades, they shows imperfect stuffs, it could be whatever.. the curly rubber in their handle is what i found the most. other than that, the rubber itself is less thicker than the auth. beware with the price.. the auth won't be listed under jap's price..

hope it helps


----------



## No Cute

mopicung said:


> hi.. it's a bit hard to get them in my country, indonesia.. and also, many fakes out there now!!
> there's one store that sells authentic stuffs here.. IDR 3.800.00 for the medium (6panels) and IDR 4.900.000 for the large (10 panels)
> way too expensive if compares to in japan
> 
> i personally own two of em,
> 
> 
> hope it helps



Great bag!


----------



## LoveM&S

I like the bag. I found their website about the bag. http://www.isseymiyake.co.jp/en/news/brand/bao_bao_issey_miyake/  Some past season bags' prices are there in Japanese yen. And those are around $250-$350. I also found farfetch.com has it. http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...d=COL2hPjbnLECFcXe4Aodnm_Yew#ps=1&pv=60&oby=5. They are well known site in this forum to sell authentic items. 

I didn't go their boutique for a long time. I will check it soon. If I find the bag, I will report you back!


----------



## beauxgoris

If anyone sees this for sale (especially in white) in the USA could you please let me know!


----------



## raj

Totokaelo has some bao bao bags on their site now.  The planet bag looks pretty cool.


----------



## mandasari

I love the concept of the bag..never seen it irl but i think it looks kinda futuristic and "gaga"-ish..Cute and unique..
Anyway, just ordered this one to a reseller..
Bilbao c dots tote
http://store.elttobtep.com/bb/bball/products/BB23AG852

Cant waitt....


----------



## Julesh

Stunning bag. I hope you find it


----------



## jce

Club 21 online store carries some of the bao bags


----------



## mx1

hey all thanks much for all the input! i am still trying to search for it...in particular, i want the silver bag. it is supposed to be a classic colour, but it is SO difficult to find. 

i wanted to ask one more thing. *mopicung* mentioned that there are two sizes, one with 6 rows and one with 10 rows, but do the bao bao bags ever have other numbers of rows? when i google image the bags, sometimes i get 7 8 or 9 rows...don't think those are fakes either as they appear on fashion websites, etc. i spotted a silver bag but it has 7 rows! not sure whether to buy it or not. any help will be greatly appreciated!!!! 

ps decided to add in a website which sells a bag with 7 rows...
http://store.elttobtep.com/bb/bbtb/products/BB23AG121

ahh! i am so confused!


----------



## Karenthevampire

i recently asked my relative who lives in Tokyo to help me buy a silver 7*7, it's selling at 43800 yen in department store there.


----------



## mx1

oh wow, that sounds quite expensive though? even in my country it is not so expensive. there's a website with a 7x7 silver bao bao for much less than that after currency conversion. it should be cheapest in japan though right? was it some kind of limited edition bag?

here is the link: http://www.sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=36007


----------



## Karenthevampire

mx1 said:
			
		

> oh wow, that sounds quite expensive though? even in my country it is not so expensive. there's a website with a 7x7 silver bao bao for much less than that after currency conversion. it should be cheapest in japan though right? was it some kind of limited edition bag?
> 
> here is the link: http://www.sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=36007



Yes Japan is the cheapest. You are right the one I got is a limited edition hence more expensive  a normality one costs about 23800 yen if I remember correctly.


----------



## blacksheeep

Sg sells it for abt SGD500ish.. I got mine in Japan for SGD450 after conversion


----------



## sena8224

the last time i checked at narita airport, it costs about JPY 50,000 for the biggest tote. I can't remember whether it was the prism or lucent. and they only had them in black. I'm planning to get the totes in other colors and the planet. super cute !

http://www.shopbaobaoisseymiyake.com/all-products


----------



## Grc Srm

Omg! Just got my bao bao issey miyake jst this week so cute il share the pix w/ u guys, violet so luv it !!


----------



## Grc Srm

Sorry no flash taken late at night looks blue ...


----------



## jutaka

What a cute bag! Congrats!


----------



## Grc Srm

Tnx sis loving it...


----------



## MissFlubber

I've got mine in Japan, think they are selling it now in Singapore.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Hello,

This is my first bao bao. I bought in Narita, Tokyo. The price is 33.000 yen.


----------



## Smurfs

Do u mind sharing the location at the Narita Airport? Thanks!


----------



## elisian

MrsRance said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first bao bao. I bought in Narita, Tokyo. The price is 33.000 yen.
> 
> View attachment 2785014



wow, and it's $400 on eBay!!! nuts.


----------



## collegechic

I've seen these in the MoMa Store 
they have the electric blue online http://www.momastore.org/museum/mom...ao-Bao-Tote_10451_10001_178115_-1_26715_11502


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Smurfs
Sorry for late reply, it's Terminal 2, Main Building, 4th Floor

Now it's getting hard to find bao bao in Japan.


Photo credit: IG posh2me

And these are my collections



My latest bao bao planet



My bao bao planet


----------



## Wudge

Love your collection. Your Planet really compliments the shoes you are wearing in the first mod shot.

Matchesfashion stocks Bao Bao Issey Miyake if anyone's interested. I bought the cosmetics case there and I love it, it's designed to collapse around whatever is inside making it easy to fit in most bags.


----------



## misskris03

MrsRance said:


> Smurfs
> Sorry for late reply, it's Terminal 2, Main Building, 4th Floor
> 
> Now it's getting hard to find bao bao in Japan.
> View attachment 3054083
> 
> Photo credit: IG posh2me
> 
> And these are my collections
> View attachment 3054085
> 
> 
> My latest bao bao planet
> View attachment 3054087
> 
> 
> My bao bao planet
> View attachment 3054093



Great bags! wow.


----------



## Mariapia

The bag is hard to get in France as well. 
Where I live, there is a clothes shop that sells the Bao Bao.
It's the only one in the whole region!
Issey Miyake doesn't want his bags to be everywhere.
That's what the shop owner told me. 
She just had a few models and will have to wait until December to get a few more.
That's Issey's policy.


----------



## Cocobabe

MrsRance said:


> Smurfs
> Sorry for late reply, it's Terminal 2, Main Building, 4th Floor
> 
> Now it's getting hard to find bao bao in Japan.
> View attachment 3054083
> 
> Photo credit: IG posh2me
> 
> And these are my collections
> View attachment 3054085
> 
> 
> My latest bao bao planet
> View attachment 3054087
> 
> 
> My bao bao planet
> View attachment 3054093




Nice collection MrsRanch. I have the Rock bao which is the same one as the black one you have on the far right but I bought it in Canada so I think it's more expensive. I am wondering how much you got yours for? And also the white clutch on your left is what I am eyeing next, did you buy it at Narita airport and how much?


----------



## coivcte

MrsRance said:


> Smurfs
> Sorry for late reply, it's Terminal 2, Main Building, 4th Floor
> 
> Now it's getting hard to find bao bao in Japan.
> View attachment 3054083
> 
> Photo credit: IG posh2me
> 
> And these are my collections
> View attachment 3054085
> 
> 
> My latest bao bao planet
> View attachment 3054087
> 
> 
> My bao bao planet
> View attachment 3054093



 I love your collection. I am also interested to purchase the white clutch (left side) but in a darker colour possibly. May I ask about price and where it can be found? I am from Australia. Oh and I'm concerned about how much it can hold, any review?


----------



## Smurfs

MrsRance said:


> Smurfs
> Sorry for late reply, it's Terminal 2, Main Building, 4th Floor
> 
> Now it's getting hard to find bao bao in Japan.
> View attachment 3054083
> 
> Photo credit: IG posh2me
> 
> And these are my collections
> View attachment 3054085
> 
> 
> My latest bao bao planet
> View attachment 3054087
> 
> 
> My bao bao planet
> View attachment 3054093




Thanks MrsRance! I was there looking at empty shelves


----------



## coivcte

In love!


----------



## skimilk

coivcte said:


> In love!



Love both of yours! Great choice of colors! (Two of my fave... my wedding colors were white, silver, and purple hehe)

This bag really intrigues me...


----------



## Zoeyprincess

Hi super fond of this bag!! has anyone has the recent prices in japan? 

TIA!


----------



## paparazzi bait

I got my first Bao Bao at SGD959 or US$675. It's the limited edition FOUR. I love it as it can hold everything I bring to work including my 13" toshiba laptop. I wonder how it holds up to weight, long time bao bao owners? Love the concept!


----------



## blackowl

@coivcte
Love the purple one...can you fit a lot in there?

@paparazzi bait
Nice one, i just see one...i guess its rare

Haiii
Need advice please, for sept edition for lucent 6x6...between grey or navy which one the coolest? 
Thx


----------



## twistandkiss

Finally got my hands on one of these! 
10x10 in fuschia, matte
So in loveeeee [emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

Does anyone know if Bao Bao ever go on sales?  My niece has 1 n I think I'm starting to like it too [emoji7]


----------



## Wudge

twistandkiss said:


> Finally got my hands on one of these!
> 10x10 in fuschia, matte
> So in loveeeee [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3149238
> 
> View attachment 3149237



Gorgeous!


----------



## Mariapia

casseyelsie said:


> Does anyone know if Bao Bao ever go on sales?  My niece has 1 n I think I'm starting to like it too [emoji7]




No, casseyelsie , Bao Bao never goes on sale, unfortunately![emoji17]
The demand is too high....


----------



## Mariapia

twistandkiss said:


> Finally got my hands on one of these!
> 10x10 in fuschia, matte
> So in loveeeee [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3149238
> 
> View attachment 3149237




Absolutely gorgeous![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## twistandkiss

Wudge said:


> Gorgeous!







Mariapia said:


> Absolutely gorgeous![emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## paparazzi bait

I never see this on sale, unfortunately. I had to grab the limited "four" at a more expensive price just to snag one.


----------



## manpursefan

This bag is like the current it bag in Paris lol


----------



## casseyelsie

Mariapia said:


> No, casseyelsie , Bao Bao never goes on sale, unfortunately![emoji17]
> The demand is too high....




Wow, I didn't or never expect this bag to b so highly demanded [emoji15]


----------



## bikutoria

Can anyone advise on how much stuff fits into this Bao Bao cube clutch? Any feedback? I really want it, it looks absolutely amazing, but I am still hesitating as it looks tiny


----------



## Zoeyprincess

Hi 

Just came from Tokyo recently and got my self super amazing totes from Baobao in Matsuya Ginza and Narita Airport

Just wondering how will you know which bags are limited edition and do they repeat the colors every year?


----------



## twistandkiss

Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi
> 
> Just came from Tokyo recently and got my self super amazing totes from Baobao in Matsuya Ginza and Narita Airport
> 
> Just wondering how will you know which bags are limited edition and do they repeat the colors every year?
> View attachment 3162842
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162840
> 
> View attachment 3162845




Zoey princess, gorgeous bags! 
May i know how much did you got them for? 

I am heading to Tokyo this December and am thinking to purchase another bao bao if the price is right!


----------



## redney

I love these bags, especially the prism ones. Beautiful, Zoey Princess! 

Are they heavy to carry?


----------



## Zoeyprincess

twistandkiss said:


> Zoey princess, gorgeous bags!
> May i know how much did you got them for?
> 
> I am heading to Tokyo this December and am thinking to purchase another bao bao if the price is right!




Hi!!

Its ¥33,000 for the tote and ¥23,000 for the clutch plus 8%tax but if you bring your passport with you they can refund the tax for you

The maroon in 10x10 is actually their latest collection! the other color are hard to find now since they released it earlier i think sept or oct


----------



## Zoeyprincess

redney said:


> I love these bags, especially the prism ones. Beautiful, Zoey Princess!
> 
> Are they heavy to carry?




Thank you! Surprisingly its super light!


----------



## redney

Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Its ¥33,000 for the tote and ¥23,000 for the clutch plus 8%tax but if you bring your passport with you they can refund the tax for you
> 
> The maroon in 10x10 is actually their latest collection! the other color are hard to find now since they released it earlier i think sept or oct



Wow! Is this price in Japanese Yen?


----------



## Zoeyprincess

redney said:


> Wow! Is this price in Japanese Yen?




Yes dear, but if you plan to buy in japan i suggest you go at the opening time of the store, i arrived at the Matsuya store at 1130 , the line is long and they open at 10 there were 4 bags left

Happy shopping!


----------



## twistandkiss

Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Its ¥33,000 for the tote and ¥23,000 for the clutch plus 8%tax but if you bring your passport with you they can refund the tax for you
> 
> The maroon in 10x10 is actually their latest collection! the other color are hard to find now since they released it earlier i think sept or oct




GREAT prices!! Looking forward to my trip [emoji16]


----------



## _purseaddict_

bikutoria said:


> Can anyone advise on how much stuff fits into this Bao Bao cube clutch? Any feedback? I really want it, it looks absolutely amazing, but I am still hesitating as it looks tiny




Omg, that two clutch is too cute[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## redney

Zoeyprincess said:


> Yes dear, but if you plan to buy in japan i suggest you go at the opening time of the store, i arrived at the Matsuya store at 1130 , the line is long and they open at 10 there were 4 bags left
> 
> Happy shopping!



 That is an amazing price! The bag on the US version of the website is $650 USD. 

I wish I was going to Tokyo again soon, for many reasons, and to have the opportunity to try to snag a Bao bao bag!


----------



## ihsu

Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi
> 
> Just came from Tokyo recently and got my self super amazing totes from Baobao in Matsuya Ginza and Narita Airport
> 
> Just wondering how will you know which bags are limited edition and do they repeat the colors every year?
> View attachment 3162842
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162840
> 
> View attachment 3162845


Hi, I will be flying through Narita on Monday. I will have a 4 hour layover and arriving in Terminal 2. I will have time to go to Terminal 1 (departures side, non-secured) and of course, shop in Terminal 2. I see that there's a Bao Bao boutique in both T1 and T2. 

How is the selection of bags? I'm interested in a tote or the Crystal 2 that has a shoulder strap. Is it really limited to what's listed under October on their website? 
http://www.baobaoisseymiyake.com/en/catalog.html

Is it possible to reserve in advance? 

Thanks!


----------



## Zoeyprincess

Hi

Wasnt able to go to the terminal 1 , but in Terminal 2, i saw the prism tote in Electric blue, Pink, burgendy and black

I asked also if i can reserve the bags, Unfortunately its a first come first serve basis

I saw some limited edition pouches not sure what its called though its with the numbers in it 

Hope it helps!


----------



## twistandkiss

Wondering if they still have the matte versions in store? I'm in love with those!


----------



## ihsu

Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi
> 
> Wasnt able to go to the terminal 1 , but in Terminal 2, i saw the prism tote in Electric blue, Pink, burgendy and black
> 
> I asked also if i can reserve the bags, Unfortunately its a first come first serve basis
> 
> I saw some limited edition pouches not sure what its called though its with the numbers in it
> 
> Hope it helps!



Many thanks!


----------



## Seedlessplum

I am so late in taking fancy on this bao bao. Now I am kinda wanting to own one but just so confused about the types and designs they have. The designs in stores are also limited. May I know where can I start from to know more about this cute bag? I will be good. Will start with the purse forum. I am hoping to get a pink large tote


----------



## ihsu

ihsu said:


> Many thanks!


Stopped by Narita today. They only had hot pink and burgundy totes. There was a black messenger bag. I left emptyhanded despite the tempting 33000 yen for the burgundy as it wasn't what I wanted. 

It's worth noting that the T2 store is outside of security (anyone cna go) and the T1 store is inside of security.


----------



## twistandkiss

Seedlessplum said:


> I am so late in taking fancy on this bao bao. Now I am kinda wanting to own one but just so confused about the types and designs they have. The designs in stores are also limited. May I know where can I start from to know more about this cute bag? I will be good. Will start with the purse forum. I am hoping to get a pink large tote




Welcome to the craze! The classic bao bao comes in many sizes, but the 3 main popular sizes are 6 x 6 (smallest amongst the 3), 8 x 8 (largest with bigger 'triangles') and the 10 x 10 (best size IMO)


----------



## Seedlessplum

twistandkiss said:


> Welcome to the craze! The classic bao bao comes in many sizes, but the 3 main popular sizes are 6 x 6 (smallest amongst the 3), 8 x 8 (largest with bigger 'triangles') and the 10 x 10 (best size IMO)



Thanks my dear! I am scouting for something in pink. Wish me luck!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Saw some poppy colours in store today 
Can't decide which one to buy. If only I have all the cash...lol

Anyone has the platinum series? Is it very much different or better than the normal glossy ones? Its double the price tag!

Today, I realised that 10x10 is smaller than 8x8 because the size of the squares are different. So confusing!


----------



## ProtocolSnow

How early should we line up at the Tokyo malls to get a ticket? Is it better to go to the big malls like Matsuya and Takashimaya or the boutique stores like in Aoyama?


----------



## bagidiotic

Any cons of color transfer issues? 
Which finishing easier to maintain?


----------



## ProtocolSnow

And anybody know which Tokyo store has the most stock for Bao Bao?


----------



## Zoeyprincess

Seedlessplum said:


> Saw some poppy colours in store today
> Can't decide which one to buy. If only I have all the cash...lol
> 
> Anyone has the platinum series? Is it very much different or better than the normal glossy ones? Its double the price tag!
> 
> Today, I realised that 10x10 is smaller than 8x8 because the size of the squares are different. So confusing!
> 
> View attachment 3170780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170781
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170782




Hi would like to ask which store is this? Passed by Umeda's branch last week all they have are small pouches


----------



## Seedlessplum

Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi would like to ask which store is this? Passed by Umeda's branch last week all they have are small pouches



Hi princess! I bought it in a shopping mall along Orchard Road Singapore. Cheers!


----------



## bagidiotic

Can anyone tell me 
For the white bags  are they easy to take care or need extra care?
Tia


----------



## mugwithlid

Gotten my baobao in April and September this year in Japan. For both occasions, I queued pretty long but managed to snag something out from it. 
Love baobao because they are super versatile and quirky and can match all of the outfits.


----------



## Wudge

mugwithlid said:


> Gotten my baobao in April and September this year in Japan. For both occasions, I queued pretty long but managed to snag something out from it.
> Love baobao because they are super versatile and quirky and can match all of the outfits.



Amazing collection!


----------



## sweetiejade

Hello, anyone could share the selling price of the 10x10 Lucent in Japan? Thanks!


----------



## twistandkiss

sweetiejade said:


> Hello, anyone could share the selling price of the 10x10 Lucent in Japan? Thanks!




I saw a grey one at narita airport last week going at 4,000 yen before tax (8%)


----------



## Marienbad

I apologize if/that this is off topic but I need help with the history of Bilbao. I can't post my own thread yet. I have a bag I purchased in NYC second hand years ago and I am now questioning whether it's authentic/about its origin. I got a good deal on it because the handles are falling apart and whoever bought it in to the store obviously didn't know what it is. I've worked as a buyer and generally have a great eye - but I need an expert opinion on the brand itself. 

The bag has 'Pleats Please' written on the inside and on the handles. There is nothing that says 'Bao Bao' on it like all the bags I see on eBay. I can post pictures; warning- it's super worn. 

Did Issey Miyake make bags under 'Pleats Please' without Bao Bao? 

It looks exactly like the bag in this link: http://www.gavethat.com/2009/07/bilbao-tote-by-issey-miyake-pleats.html?m=1 BUT I'm not exactly understanding what she's talking about because it doesn't say anything on it about 'Bilbao'. Is this one of the originals from MOMA? I am thinking it's pretty old. Can anyone educate me on this?


----------



## Marienbad

See photos:





















(Handles are coming apart - I'm going to have to take it to repairs to have them fixed or re-cut but I'm curious regarding what I mentioned above).


----------



## manpursefan

What's the difference between Lucent and Prism? I can't tell based on online pictures. Hope they won't have another price increase


----------



## marisemiz

I think, the pleats please is the US/NY version and not the Japanese version. In japan they have Bao bao stores.  The store in soho Has the same name. perhaps you can show them the bag and they can help you


----------



## HotRedBag

mopicung said:


> hi.. it's a bit hard to get them in my country, indonesia.. and also, many fakes out there now!!
> there's one store that sells authentic stuffs here.. IDR 3.800.00 for the medium (6panels) and IDR 4.900.000 for the large (10 panels)
> way too expensive if compares to in japan
> 
> i personally own two of em,
> 
> 
> hope it helps


This is a really beautiful bag. I simply love it!


----------



## khc111

Hi, I'm interested in getting the Rock bag in the large size as a diaper  bag. 

I love the white color but am seeing that some people have  mentioned color transfer. Can anyone advise as to whether they've  experienced this with the white bag? 

I'm also interested in knowing more  about the interior pockets. The photos I've found online don't really show how the bag is divided. Does anyone know or have photos that could help?

Here is the link:
http://www.shopbaobaoisseymiyake.com/bag/rock-basic-large?oid=3


----------



## serenityneow

I recently saw a woman carrying this while I was on vacation in the Bahamas.  I had no idea what it was, but was really drawn to it and then saw it turn up in the Farfetch sale.  I didn't pull the trigger then, but I'm definitely thinking about it.  

For what it's worth, it looks FABULOUS as a resort/vacation bag!


----------



## Phiawen

Hi all,

I am new here. Anyone know how much lucent basic and gray matte lucent 1 price in japan and hong kong?


----------



## Phiawen

coivcte said:


> In love!



Hi, how much you buy the purple matte one?


----------



## coivcte

Phiawen said:


> Hi, how much you buy the purple matte one?




AUD399. I'm in Australia. Prices have gone up since.


----------



## warriorwoman

I just bought the rock basic small while in silver in Tokyo at the Ginza store for 50,000 yen ($450 USD). I cannot wait to use it for work tomorrow! Price in the US is $795!


----------



## irs06

Finally have you in my hands.

I Was supposed to get this in Tokyo last year. I didn't realize you have to get a ticket before you can buy. And there was a long queue in Ginza.

I didn't have the same experience in Osaka. I got this isn Takashimaya.

[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## redney

irs06 said:


> View attachment 3357991
> 
> 
> Finally have you in my hands.
> 
> I Was supposed to get this in Tokyo last year. I didn't realize you have to get a ticket before you can buy. And there was a long queue in Ginza.
> 
> I didn't have the same experience in Osaka. I got this isn Takashimaya.
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7]



Congratulations! I love it!! What size is it and what color/style?


----------



## irs06

redney said:


> Congratulations! I love it!! What size is it and what color/style?




Thanks [emoji7] the model is Lucent basic tote. Im not sure of the color, i think its called crystal.


----------



## redney

irs06 said:


> Thanks [emoji7] the model is Lucent basic tote. Im not sure of the color, i think its called crystal.



Thanks!


----------



## bagidiotic

My favourite  shopping tote at the  moment


----------



## VuittonsLover

I love this bag.  and it will be mine soon enough.


----------



## fuzzysparkles

Curious...where are these bags sold in Singapore?  I'll be there next month so hoping to buy one. 

Also, what is the ticket process in Japan?  I may see if I can get a relative to line up for me.  Are the tickets handed out in the morning?

Cheers!


----------



## Cocobabe

Hi MrsRance,

Do you mind telling me how much the planet bag is? Also is it hard to find? 

Appreciate your help! Thanks !! =)



MrsRance said:


> Smurfs
> Sorry for late reply, it's Terminal 2, Main Building, 4th Floor
> 
> Now it's getting hard to find bao bao in Japan.
> View attachment 3054083
> 
> Photo credit: IG posh2me
> 
> And these are my collections
> View attachment 3054085
> 
> 
> My latest bao bao planet
> View attachment 3054087
> 
> 
> My bao bao planet
> View attachment 3054093


----------



## ms p

fuzzysparkles said:


> Curious...where are these bags sold in Singapore?  I'll be there next month so hoping to buy one. [emoji3]
> 
> Also, what is the ticket process in Japan?  I may see if I can get a relative to line up for me.  Are the tickets handed out in the morning?
> 
> Cheers!


Singapore Takashimaya department store located at orchard road. Shop is at level 1. There is a baobao boutique


----------



## ManilaMama

Finally pulled the trigger on the tote. It's expensive but wow I'm happy haha. Been using it for a few days now. Got this baby in Hong Kong. Bao Bao boutique at Harbour City. Paid $3,800 HKD (about $480 U.S.)




Edit: I have a fold clutch bought last year too.. I'll try to post a photo of that later on!


----------



## ziskilicious

Hi guys,
so I got a Bao Bao bag for my birthday, I feel like, it's not authentic though.
Any suggestions how I can check the authencity without having another bag.
And do you guys have pictues from the inside of you bags?
The Zipper inside my bag, makes me think I was given a fake one, but maybe I am wrong.
Thanks already!


----------



## Rachel965

I was looking at these the other day at H Lorenzo. I don't think I'd shell out the money for a new one but they are very cool.  I feel like it really plays into the Athliesure trend nicely or at least it does in LA.


----------



## ManilaMama

Chinese New Year Sales in HKG now and Bao Bao Metallic totes are 50% off! If I didn't buy the red months ago I would have DEFINITELY jumped at the opportunity to get the silver mirror one! (Same price!) AHH... too many bags, too little funds hahaha!


----------



## renet

Hi there, does anyone know the price of a Lucent Basic Crossbody bag in Singapore? TIA.


----------



## irs06

I found out my bao bao has a small ballpen mark. How can u remove that? Anyone knows? TIA


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I was looking at Bao Bao card cases and saw this bag which I think is a new Bao Bao bag, I kind of like it! Not going to let it distract me from my current bag goals but I'm making a note : )

https://www.shopbaobaoisseymiyake.com/


----------



## bp112

Hi guys
Have you ever painted your bag, especially baobao? Can you share your opinion/experience?
I have this limited edition baobao bag (from Issey Miyake London opening) which has green letters running all over black.
http://www.pursuitist.in/inside-issey-miyakes-flagship-boutique-in-london/
I'm not an artist at all and i have limited experience with acrylic/oil paint, and I plan on spray painting the bag black 
Cheers


----------



## juneping

ladies, can anyone comment on the durability of the tote bag?
i want to carry my stuff while travling...the camera is heavy about 2 pounds....
TIA!!


----------



## Sakurai888

could anyone tell me what's the difference between lucent and prism? even i see some retailers got mixed between both of them.

also does the LOG bag only comes once in every season? i'd love to have the upcoming log but it comes in matte which is leather and the reason i love bao bao is for its pvc 'weather friendly' material great for travelling


----------



## redney

Sakurai888 said:


> could anyone tell me what's the difference between lucent and prism? even i see some retailers got mixed between both of them.
> 
> also does the LOG bag only comes once in every season? i'd love to have the upcoming log but it comes in matte which is leather and the reason i love bao bao is for its pvc 'weather friendly' material great for travelling


Hi @Sakurai888, I know your question is a few months old but I was looking into these bags and found this page on the various styles. Hope this helps!
https://www.shopbaobaoisseymiyake.com/styles
*  Lucent  *
Lucent is the classic and identifiable style with isosceles triangular pieces. Pieces arranged in regular formation over a mesh fabric, present a different look each time the bag changes its shape, and as contents are placed inside. Bags come in different designs of a clutch, a tote, or a cross body bag. The basic tote has six “squares” across, and six “squares” down – a perfect geometric design. Lucent Pro features the wider handle providing extra stability, and the bag has eight “squares” across, and eight “squares” down - big enough to accommodate A3-size portfolios.
*  Prism *
This style features smaller isosceles triangles than those used in the Lucent series, making the shape change even more dramatically. A tote, a clutch, and a chain clutch are available in this series. The basic Prism tote has ten “squares” across, and six “squares” down. The chain-clutch can be used three ways: make the chain longer, and you’ll have a cross-body bag; double the chain, and it’s a one-shoulder bag; remove the chain, and use it as a clutch.


I can't find out anything about the LOG bag release frequency though.


----------



## Sakurai888

redney said:


> Hi @Sakurai888, I know your question is a few months old but I was looking into these bags and found this page on the various styles. Hope this helps!
> https://www.shopbaobaoisseymiyake.com/styles
> *  Lucent  *
> Lucent is the classic and identifiable style with isosceles triangular pieces. Pieces arranged in regular formation over a mesh fabric, present a different look each time the bag changes its shape, and as contents are placed inside. Bags come in different designs of a clutch, a tote, or a cross body bag. The basic tote has six “squares” across, and six “squares” down – a perfect geometric design. Lucent Pro features the wider handle providing extra stability, and the bag has eight “squares” across, and eight “squares” down - big enough to accommodate A3-size portfolios.
> *  Prism *
> This style features smaller isosceles triangles than those used in the Lucent series, making the shape change even more dramatically. A tote, a clutch, and a chain clutch are available in this series. The basic Prism tote has ten “squares” across, and six “squares” down. The chain-clutch can be used three ways: make the chain longer, and you’ll have a cross-body bag; double the chain, and it’s a one-shoulder bag; remove the chain, and use it as a clutch.
> 
> 
> I can't find out anything about the LOG bag release frequency though.


Hi redney 

Thanks so much for the info. At the end i settled witg basic prism that could be worn as shoulder and crossbody. Luv it!! Wont be my last purchase of baobao.

My local Sa explains that lucent only has 2 triangular shapes which happens that they have that styles in stock too. But i know thats not the case when browsing online. It seems the only thing differentiates between lucent and prism is only the size of the triangle. 
This season has the log but in leather material. I really hope they'd have it in pvc again in the future and in metalloc colours 

Cheers


----------



## crotzky23

I am going to Japan next month. Does anyone know if there is still a long line to buy Bao Bao? If yes, any tips and trick? I am going to Osaka and Tokyo so hopefully I can score a Bao Bao from this visit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lovvelier

crotzky23 said:


> I am going to Japan next month. Does anyone know if there is still a long line to buy Bao Bao? If yes, any tips and trick? I am going to Osaka and Tokyo so hopefully I can score a Bao Bao from this visit. Thanks in advance!



Hi! I'm sorry no one was able to give you any advice, but I'm wondering if you can help a fellow shopper out? I'm headed there in a couple weeks and I'd love to know about your experience if you purchased one? Hearing about the long queues scared me a bit and I know I won't have time to queue if there is one, but I'm dying to just get my hands on a BaoBao. If you have any thoughts to share I'd love to hear them!

And if anyone has anything else to chime in, about certain stores and whether or not certain stores sell certain styles, please let me know! 

Thank you!


----------



## sonicxml

Bao Bao on sale one bergdorf goodman's around 30% off
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/BAO-...294894580&eItemId=prod127800130&cmCat=product
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/BAO-...294894580&eItemId=prod127800120&cmCat=product
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/BAO-...294894580&eItemId=prod127800118&cmCat=product


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

juneping said:


> ladies, can anyone comment on the durability of the tote bag?
> i want to carry my stuff while travling...the camera is heavy about 2 pounds....
> TIA!!


I'd also like to know more about how durable Bao Baos are  I'm so tempted and thinking of using it as an out n about with my kids bag. Not for hiking  but for going to parks, city outings etc. I never put my leather bags on the ground but I would like to be able to put a Bao Bao on the ground, stone walls around play grounds etc and not baby it. Could they handle it? 

I saw a woman out with a gorgeous silver Bao Bao a couple of days ago. I think it's the second or third time I've seen one in these parts, so not very common here.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

They have some absolutely beautiful colours on the Bao Bao Issey Miyake website right now, like a metallic blue. And I can not resist red bags so this one to me is just WOW, a beautiful dark red  *total bag greed*


----------



## crotzky23

Lovvelier said:


> Hi! I'm sorry no one was able to give you any advice, but I'm wondering if you can help a fellow shopper out? I'm headed there in a couple weeks and I'd love to know about your experience if you purchased one? Hearing about the long queues scared me a bit and I know I won't have time to queue if there is one, but I'm dying to just get my hands on a BaoBao. If you have any thoughts to share I'd love to hear them!
> 
> And if anyone has anything else to chime in, about certain stores and whether or not certain stores sell certain styles, please let me know!
> 
> Thank you!



I am not in Japan yet LOL -- going there next week. I will try my luck to go to one of their stores (the one that uses the lottery system) but I will not be persistent to go every day since I have other things to do. My Japanese friend said it's cheaper to buy online in the States. I heard Narita airport also has a store and it's easier to get the bag(s) from this location. I will let you know my experience once I get back from Japan which is gonna be the beginning of Dec.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

crotzky23 said:


> I am not in Japan yet LOL -- going there next week. I will try my luck to go to one of their stores (the one that uses the lottery system) but I will not be persistent to go every day since I have other things to do. My Japanese friend said it's cheaper to buy online in the States. I heard Narita airport also has a store and it's easier to get the bag(s) from this location. I will let you know my experience once I get back from Japan which is gonna be the beginning of Dec.


Interesting! Even with the VAT refund? (Which is admittedly rather small at 5%) Have a great and safe trip!!!


----------



## crotzky23

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Interesting! Even with the VAT refund? (Which is admittedly rather small at 5%) Have a great and safe trip!!!



I am curious as well so I will check the price when I get there. Thank you!


----------



## Lovvelier

crotzky23 said:


> I am not in Japan yet LOL -- going there next week. I will try my luck to go to one of their stores (the one that uses the lottery system) but I will not be persistent to go every day since I have other things to do. My Japanese friend said it's cheaper to buy online in the States. I heard Narita airport also has a store and it's easier to get the bag(s) from this location. I will let you know my experience once I get back from Japan which is gonna be the beginning of Dec.



Oh looks like we'll be there around the same time lol! Interesting to hear that it's cheaper to buy online. Very curious.


----------



## crotzky23

Lovvelier said:


> Hi! I'm sorry no one was able to give you any advice, but I'm wondering if you can help a fellow shopper out? I'm headed there in a couple weeks and I'd love to know about your experience if you purchased one? Hearing about the long queues scared me a bit and I know I won't have time to queue if there is one, but I'm dying to just get my hands on a BaoBao. If you have any thoughts to share I'd love to hear them!
> 
> And if anyone has anything else to chime in, about certain stores and whether or not certain stores sell certain styles, please let me know!
> 
> Thank you!





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Interesting! Even with the VAT refund? (Which is admittedly rather small at 5%) Have a great and safe trip!!!



I've gone to Bao Bao store (Takashimaya) in Shinjuku twice and there was no line. I think with the tax-free exemption, the price is definitely cheaper here. You still need to pay tax for about 1.1% (not sure what is this for) but that's what the SA told me. The price is also way different from the USA. For instance, the lander bucket bag (small) is ¥100,000, while online is $1,455. They also have limited edition colors (only in Japan).


----------



## Dwviera

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> They have some absolutely beautiful colours on the Bao Bao Issey Miyake website right now, like a metallic blue. And I can not resist red bags so this one to me is just WOW, a beautiful dark red  *total bag greed*
> View attachment 3881507


Love this bag


----------



## bellebellebelle19

crotzky23 said:


> I've gone to Bao Bao store (Takashimaya) in Shinjuku twice and there was no line. I think with the tax-free exemption, the price is definitely cheaper here. You still need to pay tax for about 1.1% (not sure what is this for) but that's what the SA told me. The price is also way different from the USA. For instance, the lander bucket bag (small) is ¥100,000, while online is $1,455. They also have limited edition colors (only in Japan).


Thanks so much for sharing!! That’s great to know. And because the yen is less than the US dollar, that’s a really great price!! I know if/when I’m in Japan  I’d have to pick one up now! Did you end up picking something?


----------



## crotzky23

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing!! That’s great to know. And because the yen is less than the US dollar, that’s a really great price!! I know if/when I’m in Japan  I’d have to pick one up now! Did you end up picking something?



I decided to pass because I wasn't really in love with it. I went to the store three times to make this decision lol


----------



## pianolize

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> They have some absolutely beautiful colours on the Bao Bao Issey Miyake website right now, like a metallic blue. And I can not resist red bags so this one to me is just WOW, a beautiful dark red  *total bag greed*
> View attachment 3881507


I saw this one walking around and died- it's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## karolinalina

Hello ladies I need your help please! I'm thinking of buying a bag on ebay and I'm not sure if this areal or a fake... The seller told me that it IS but I was thinking if any of you know how to verify that? The pictures are pretty bad. The bidding price starts at £180, so expensive!

Thank you so much for your help!!! 

Looks like there is a zip in the picture and shouldnt be?


----------



## donneck

I still wondering either "hai sporting gear " under issey miyake brand or not.can someone help me to share your knowledge about this


----------



## maianh_96

Hello, can any one help me determine if this is an authentic bao bao bag? It's the special edition dew drop version (it looks silver but in more photos the seller sent it looks like the platinum version). It looks good to me with the right zipper and logos and even has tags, but I'm not sure because I've never seen the dew drops done in this style of bag. Thanks in advance!


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Issey-Miya...m=332532438043&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Just bought my first two Bao Bao bags in Asia (Bangkok) a couple of weeks ago! The Row Metallic hadn’t even been released in North America yet, and the Crystal (-3?) tote was marked down 50%! Can anyone give me some intel on the Crystal tote? What season is it from? This one seems larger than the normal Crystal...is the style name really Crystal-3? (I’m just basing this on what I could find on Farfetch.) [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ChanelCanuck said:


> Just bought my first two Bao Bao bags in Asia (Bangkok) a couple of weeks ago! The Row Metallic hadn’t even been released in North America yet, and the Crystal (-3?) tote was marked down 50%! Can anyone give me some intel on the Crystal tote? What season is it from? This one seems larger than the normal Crystal...is the style name really Crystal-3? (I’m just basing this on what I could find on Farfetch.) [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3951106
> View attachment 3951107


WOW! That red is so gorgeous, both are! Lucky you  Congratulations on these lovelies! 

If you don't mind, I'd love to see more pics of your bags, outside for example. How would you describe the red? Is it a true red, pinkish or darker berry? Or all depending on the light? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ChanelCanuck said:


> Just bought my first two Bao Bao bags in Asia (Bangkok) a couple of weeks ago! The Row Metallic hadn’t even been released in North America yet, and the Crystal (-3?) tote was marked down 50%! Can anyone give me some intel on the Crystal tote? What season is it from? This one seems larger than the normal Crystal...is the style name really Crystal-3? (I’m just basing this on what I could find on Farfetch.) [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3951106
> View attachment 3951107


Both of these bags are so beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ChanelCanuck

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> WOW! That red is so gorgeous, both are! Lucky you  Congratulations on these lovelies!
> 
> If you don't mind, I'd love to see more pics of your bags, outside for example. How would you describe the red? Is it a true red, pinkish or darker berry? Or all depending on the light? Sorry for all the questions



Thank you! I’m so thrilled to have them! I was labouring between the blue Crystal or the red (which, to answer your question, I would call it a darker berry, definitely a cross between pink and red though my friends seem to all say it’s red...it’s #23 in Bao Bao colours, and 22 is cherry and 24 is red, so what does that say!), but the blue was 30% off and red was 50% so no contest!

Just took a couple of pictures in different lighting that I think show off the pink undertones more.  I’ll take some pics outdoors in the next day or two. (It’s raining in Vancouver!) Thank you for sharing in my dorkiness! [emoji23]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ChanelCanuck said:


> Thank you! I’m so thrilled to have them! I was labouring between the blue Crystal or the red (which, to answer your question, I would call it a darker berry, definitely a cross between pink and red though my friends seem to all say it’s red...it’s #23 in Bao Bao colours, and 22 is cherry and 24 is red, so what does that say!), but the blue was 30% off and red was 50% so no contest!
> 
> Just took a couple of pictures in different lighting that I think show off the pink undertones more.  I’ll take some pics outdoors in the next day or two. (It’s raining in Vancouver!) Thank you for sharing in my dorkiness! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952144
> 
> View attachment 3952145


What an incredible deal *fainting a bit* That's not fair!   

Thank you for indulging us with more pics!


----------



## Mariapia

ChanelCanuck said:


> Thank you! I’m so thrilled to have them! I was labouring between the blue Crystal or the red (which, to answer your question, I would call it a darker berry, definitely a cross between pink and red though my friends seem to all say it’s red...it’s #23 in Bao Bao colours, and 22 is cherry and 24 is red, so what does that say!), but the blue was 30% off and red was 50% so no contest!
> 
> Just took a couple of pictures in different lighting that I think show off the pink undertones more.  I’ll take some pics outdoors in the next day or two. (It’s raining in Vancouver!) Thank you for sharing in my dorkiness! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952144
> 
> View attachment 3952145


Wow!


----------



## roundandround

ChanelCanuck said:


> Just bought my first two Bao Bao bags in Asia (Bangkok) a couple of weeks ago! The Row Metallic hadn’t even been released in North America yet, and the Crystal (-3?) tote was marked down 50%! Can anyone give me some intel on the Crystal tote? What season is it from? This one seems larger than the normal Crystal...is the style name really Crystal-3? (I’m just basing this on what I could find on Farfetch.) [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3951106
> View attachment 3951107


OMG that's seriously an amazing red bagI was searching for these bags while I was in Japan 2 yrs. ago but I didn't see the red one. I bet I came home with one of those sigh. I've never seen one in red at La Fayette either


----------



## sola_gurl

At first I wasn't into them but now, I have two!lol I bought these from my recent trip to Japan


----------



## bellebellebelle19

sola_gurl said:


> At first I wasn't into them but now, I have two!lol I bought these from my recent trip to Japan


Ooh, I’ve been eyeing the one on the right! They have some bags with beautiful patterns. Great choice  when you were in Japan, did you have to line up to enter the store and was it as crazy/out of stock as all the older blogs on the internet have said?


----------



## sola_gurl

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, I’ve been eyeing the one on the right! They have some bags with beautiful patterns. Great choice  when you were in Japan, did you have to line up to enter the store and was it as crazy/out of stock as all the older blogs on the internet have said?



The black one just came out feb 1 according to the SA  Nope, no lines at all!! Lots of stocks as well


----------



## lettuceshop

Saks is now carrying these bags


----------



## Yaszmeen

sola_gurl said:


> At first I wasn't into them but now, I have two!lol I bought these from my recent trip to Japan


Hi there! Beautiful bags! Just wondering is this the Lucent, Prism or Ratio tote? I really can't tell the difference among these bags..


----------



## thelostlala

Bao bao fan reporting in! Except for the mini sling (bottom left), i got the other 3 bags in Tokyo a couple of months back.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

thelostlala said:


> Bao bao fan reporting in! Except for the mini sling (bottom left), i got the other 3 bags in Tokyo a couple of months back.



Bag twins! (I got the same top left bag as you in Bangkok in January!)  I get so many compliments on it still.  May I ask how much it was in Tokyo??


----------



## thelostlala

ChanelCanuck said:


> Bag twins! (I got the same top left bag as you in Bangkok in January!)  I get so many compliments on it still.  May I ask how much it was in Tokyo??



I think it was 58000 yen. Oh and I learnt that Bao Bao is slightly cheaper in the airport, even after tax refunds.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

thelostlala said:


> I think it was 58000 yen. Oh and I learnt that Bao Bao is slightly cheaper in the airport, even after tax refunds.



You’re kidding! Whoa! You got a great price. Mine was about the same. (About US$560 equivalent, not including my VAT refund.) I wonder if you get more VAT back at the airport where it’s duty free, versus applying for it where there are admin fees etc that take a % off too.


----------



## ihsu

ChanelCanuck said:


> You’re kidding! Whoa! You got a great price. Mine was about the same. (About US$560 equivalent, not including my VAT refund.) I wonder if you get more VAT back at the airport where it’s duty free, versus applying for it where there are admin fees etc that take a % off too.



I recently passed through Tokyo. There are two stores in Narita Airport. It depends on which one you go to.
- The Terminal 2 store is landside, so it's only tax free with passport (not duty free) which is equivalent to buying in Tokyo with your passport and getting a tax refund. Stock looked good but not sure if it's as good as Tokyo.
- Terminal 1 has a store airside past security, so it's duty free (more than just sales tax refund). I haven't flown out of it in ages, so can't speak to it.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

ihsu said:


> I recently passed through Tokyo. There are two stores in Narita Airport. It depends on which one you go to.
> - The Terminal 2 store is landside, so it's only tax free with passport (not duty free) which is equivalent to buying in Tokyo with your passport and getting a tax refund. Stock looked good but not sure if it's as good as Tokyo.
> - Terminal 1 has a store airside past security, so it's duty free (more than just sales tax refund). I haven't flown out of it in ages, so can't speak to it.



Interesting!  I didn't know there was a difference between tax-free and duty-free.  Does "duty-free" = no tax + no duty cost passed on from when the distributor (say, here, the store) imported for sale?


----------



## wsulaw

Hello! I just purchased my first Bao Bao Issey Miyake from ThredUp, which is an online thrift store. Since I'm not familiar with the brand, I am a bit unsure of the authenticity. The dust bag is especially throwing me off- it's very thin and cheaply sown and the screenprinting seems cheap. When I compare the bag itself to other bags, the hardware seems wrong slightly.  And some of the triangles have slight imperfections-  almost like they've been punched out of a mold.  But otherwise it seems to have all the other features. It also does not have a tag or authenticity card. Can anyone help?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hooray, so happy to be joining this club! I've wanted a Bao Bao for years! 




I chose this particular model because I'm not too much of a tote gal, the more elaborate designs are a little expensive, and white would match a lot of my wardrobe! 

This little guy is perfect for me because I can wear it crossbody for hands free days, I can double up the chain to carry it by hand or the crook of my arm for when I'm feeling fancy or my back is tired, and I can remove the chain to wear as a clutch, which looks super cool! I think it's more versatile than the canvas strap style, as it can dress up or down. Worth the $55 price difference IMHO!

The chain is uncomfortable on bare skin or a t-shirt layer, so when it's time to shed the coat, I'm probably going to buy a strap pad from Etsy so I can still wear my bag, as I usually hate chain straps! I don't have a problem with thicker layers and coats on with this bag though. Another con is that the white color is a little bit more prone to wear. There are some scuffs already from a couple of weeks of constant use, but I never get upset over wear so it doesn't bother me!

I love how much it fits (my essentials with room for more!) and how freaking cool it looks when it takes the shape of what it's holding. I know Bao Baos have been out for years now, but I'm still marveling over Issey Miyake's genius for innovative design.

Final plus, I love that this bag is vegan!! And the bag somehow feels slightly squishier than I thought it would - I thought the tiles would be made of a harder PVC but they're quite bendy!


----------



## muchstuff

$520-ish CDN from Nordstrom in Vancouver last year. I've read that there are a lot of fakes out there so be cautious on the pre-loved market.


----------



## mnw0610

Do you know a good place in Singapore to sell my Bao Bao limited edition?  Seems like for the price paid there is not much resale value.


----------



## justforfun7

hi can someone please help me authenticate this 8x8 tote bag? seller claims that its bought in Japan over a year ago. this is my first time getting a bao bao bag so i'm very unfamiliar with it. please help a girlfriend out! don't wanna be carrying a fake without knowing it :/ thank you in advance!


----------



## Beauty2c

Just bought this one from Bloomingdales. Love the red color. I have always admired Bao Bao origami bags but never bought one because there are so many counterfeits or inspired ones out there. This one is special with a pop of bright contrasting color to make it stands out.

To tell from counterfeits. There is a tiny white  tag inside the pocket sewn together with the label tag. The tag has a silver strip across.


----------



## Beauty2c

Do any of you know if the bag is easy to maintain?  The instruction from the company said "not to bend, avoid heat, easy to snag, with warranty only one year, avoid contact with printed material, easy to get color transfer"...

Please share your experience.  Thanks.


----------



## Beauty2c

MrsRance said:


> Smurfs
> Sorry for late reply, it's Terminal 2, Main Building, 4th Floor
> 
> Now it's getting hard to find bao bao in Japan.
> View attachment 3054083
> 
> Photo credit: IG posh2me
> 
> And these are my collections
> View attachment 3054085
> 
> 
> My latest bao bao planet
> View attachment 3054087
> 
> 
> My bao bao planet
> View attachment 3054093



Hi:  You have an impressive collection.  I just recently bought one.  How is the maintenance?  Is it prone to color transfer, curling of the PVC pieces?  Anything you can share on the maintenance will be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## tangleddaenerys

lilinko said:


> Do any of you know if the bag is easy to maintain?  The instruction from the company said "not to bend, avoid heat, easy to snag, with warranty only one year, avoid contact with printed material, easy to get color transfer"...
> 
> Please share your experience.  Thanks.



 i have three bao bao bags, all i bought well over a year a go. one is almost like my everyday bag and one i just use on weekends or special occasion. i never baby this bags and they didn't show that much wear and tear, i will try to post some pic later but i didn't do any protection on them and they still looks great, granted they're only two yeas - three years old..


----------



## Beauty2c

tangleddaenerys said:


> i have three bao bao bags, all i bought well over a year a go. one is almost like my everyday bag and one i just use on weekends or special occasion. i never baby this bags and they didn't show that much wear and tear, i will try to post some pic later but i didn't do any protection on them and they still looks great, granted they're only two yeas - three years old..


Thanks.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

lilinko said:


> Do any of you know if the bag is easy to maintain?  The instruction from the company said "not to bend, avoid heat, easy to snag, with warranty only one year, avoid contact with printed material, easy to get color transfer"...
> 
> Please share your experience.  Thanks.



Super easy to maintain.  I've taken the bags on trips as my day/excursions bag, it's been my workhorse bag, etc. - no visible scuffs, no tears or anything!  Surprisingly because I thought the mesh lining might be flimsy but it's surprisingly durable.  It actually maintains well since it doesn't hold a specific shape, IMO; you don't have to worry about creases or cracks!


----------



## ms_glass

lilinko said:


> Do any of you know if the bag is easy to maintain?  The instruction from the company said "not to bend, avoid heat, easy to snag, with warranty only one year, avoid contact with printed material, easy to get color transfer"...
> Please share your experience.  Thanks.



hi! I have a white Bao Bao bag and I was at first worried about the color—but it has become by number one go to everyday casual bag! I NEVER baby it, I take it everywhere and travel with it. Any spills wipe right off. I wear it with denim and have had no color transfer. It looks good with everything after a few years of frequent use. I’d say if you’re intrigued by the bag, go for it. It’s definitely been an unexpected highlight in my collection.


----------



## muchstuff

Check out the "Auction Listings" thread, there are some great IM bags listed by a lovely TPFer!


----------



## Beauty2c

muchstuff said:


> Check out the "Auction Listings" thread, there are some great IM bags listed by a lovely TPFer!


I cannot find the Auction Listings in the Purse Forum.  How do I find it?  Thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

Go up to the top, click on "FORUMS", scroll down to "Shopping resources", it's the last one that list, "your auction listings".


----------



## muchstuff

lilinko said:


> I cannot find the Auction Listings in the Purse Forum.  How do I find it?  Thanks.


Make sure you take a look on the second page, she has a few there as well.


----------



## Beauty2c

tangleddaenerys said:


> i have three bao bao bags, all i bought well over a year a go. one is almost like my everyday bag and one i just use on weekends or special occasion. i never baby this bags and they didn't show that much wear and tear, i will try to post some pic later but i didn't do any protection on them and they still looks great, granted they're only two yeas - three years old..



Hi ladies. Can you help me?  Did Miyake change the material and logo on the interior pocket from the ones in 2015 to the new ones?  The current ones are made with checkered pattern (2nd pic). I have seen some on pre-loved market with plain black material and the logo is raised (1st photo)


----------



## tangleddaenerys

lilinko said:


> Hi ladies. Can you help me?  Did Miyake change the material and logo on the interior pocket from the ones in 2015 to the new ones?  The current ones are made with checkered pattern (2nd pic). I have seen some on pre-loved market with plain black material and the logo is raised (1st photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676077
> View attachment 4676078


 
I don’t know about the new ones cause i haven’t buy one for so long.. but my 2016 clutch still have the black leather with raised logo..


----------



## mssmelanie

I picked this up during Saks F&F. I purchased through my sales associates link so I could support her through this time. It’s probably a small amount of commission but at least it’s something. She did thank me so she knew I purchased using her link.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

mssmelanie said:


> I picked this up during Saks F&F. I purchased through my sales associates link so I could support her through this time. It’s probably a small amount of commission but at least it’s something. She did thank me so she knew I purchased using her link.



I love how it changes shades in the light!


----------



## mssmelanie

ChanelCanuck said:


> I love how it changes shades in the light!


Thank you!  Hopefully will get to go out in the summer!


----------



## Sechans_221

Hi...
Kindly help to check if this bao bao bag is authentic.
Thanks


----------



## trishandcanis

Hi,

Just wanted to check with the experts who follow this thread to see if anyone knows if the Bar Bao Chord 10 bag was ever made in almost a brushed silver tone color?


----------

